# Megs Endurance Tyre Gel



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Got a few Megs items today from Halfords on the 3 for 2 offer, just re-stocking stuff i like.....one being the Gold Class endurance tyre gel. Havent bought any since the bottle label was redesigned. Only noticed when i got home that the colour is the same, but the product is far runnier and more watery that before. Anybody else noticed this? Hope it still performs the same its a brilliant tyre gel


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Got a few Megs items today from Halfords on the 3 for 2 offer, just re-stocking stuff i like.....one being the Gold Class endurance tyre gel. Havent bought any since the bottle label was redesigned. Only noticed when i got home that the colour is the same, but the product is far runnier and more watery that before. Anybody else noticed this? Hope it still performs the same its a brilliant tyre gel


You'll need to give us a report on that:thumb:


----------



## Mark Collins (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah its a good tyre gel, i applied it to my tyres 2 weeks ago and they still look well, this is the one i have is this the same as your one?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-endurance-high-gloss-tyre-protection-gel.php


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

i go through a lot of this stuff, and i have used bottles with both lables...and i'v noticed no difference in consistency of the product!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My fav tyre shine


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

smells nice to


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah its my fave tyre product too. That link you posted Mark is my original bottle but the new one has a new label. Like so:



I still have some in my original bottle and it seems "thicker"..... But now thinking the new one could be runnier as the bottle was warm? Thus confusing me, I'll keep you posted 

P.S it does smell nice! Like Welch's Grape Juice, probably wont taste as good however lol


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Dont you guys get horrible water stain marks ?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

s2kpaul said:


> Dont you guys get horrible water stain marks ?


I always go over mine with an old damp MF a while after its applied to remove excess and to give it slightly less shine :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Worrying over, just went to my garage to check. Its cooled down and is almost the same as my old bottle. Sorry for any alarm lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> Dont you guys get horrible water stain marks ?


Nothing at all! I think thats why its my go to dressing!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

it lasts well but its to glossy for me making my tyres looking like plastic tbh....so decided to go back to Swissvax Pneu...useful for my dads though tbh as it wears down quite quickly to a more natural shine...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Try going over with a damp rag to remove some shine, really works well and wont leave it patchy


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Strange i get stains if its raining and im driving.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

hmm, driving in rain is different. Ive yet to see a tyre gloss/gel not do that a little when used in rain. But a wash should sort it and still leave a dark dressed look.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

I can safely say i'v never got them watermarks from megs endurance!

I'v been using it on mine, and my customers car for years...and i'v not once seen it happen!

I apply a small ammount of it while waiting for wax to cure, then run around and rub off the excess....it brings the shine down a bit.....and they tyres stay black for weeks!


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

its good stuff but I find it a pain in the ass to apply, very messy.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

i found it you buff it after 10 mins, as well as being less shiny, more matte, it doesnt streak in the rain.

That said, i tend to leave mine on and dont buff, and leave the gel to soak into the rubber - after the shinyness has died down it seems to stay matte for longer.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

jd26 said:


> its good stuff but I find it a pain in the ass to apply, very messy.


Gardening gloves :thumb:


----------



## timsri2.6v6 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've tried a few tyre products (about 3 lol) and this is my fave so far, although it is messy and after using it last night my finger nails went black and required scrubbing, although my applicator pad has gone black over time so prob from using it past its use by date.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just get a Megs Tyre Applicator - no more mess


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I use some eagle1 tyre dressing applicators i got in the states a few years back, they were a dollar in walmart too


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

*tyre dresing*

Get some powder free rubber gloves, that'll keep your hands clean, there good for other activities too. :doublesho


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

is it better than megs hot tyre shine?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

The jury is still out on this product for me, I get the water marks and I find it doesn't last long at all.
I have similar results from the AG foam stuff.


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

I get good results from using this ( apply using a paint brush and buff off excess after 20-30 mins) no steaks and it lasts well


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Intresting (about the formulation change).

Anyway as regards the products effectiveness, I find it very good, the key here is after application come back as many times as you feel arsed with and give a wipe over, this will prevent it skitting up paintwork totally. I try and come back 30 minutes later and wipe over, and then a few hours later.

I have just applied some of this to my spare wheel all over and it has made it look like a brand new tyre!

Also, remember that the product is supposedly designed to loose its shine after a couple of days though retail a "blackness" for a few weeks, if you lot have new tyres you probably won't see this effect, but on old tyres, it really does take the permanent brown out of them.

For application - an ASDA 39p sponge cut up into 6 or 8 - fantastic!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

outcastjack said:


> is it better than megs hot tyre shine?


i was thinking of trying one of these Meguiars tyre dressing as running low on autoglym tyre dressing. how does Meg's compare to AG


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

G220 said:


> Also, remember that the product is supposedly designed to loose its shine after a couple of days though retail a "blackness" for a few weeks


ahh maybe thats where im going wrong then, expecting the wet look to last for weeks whereas its just the blackness that lasts


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

MeganeChick said:


> ahh maybe thats where im going wrong then, expecting the wet look to last for weeks whereas its just the blackness that lasts


I had similar worries with this as well, now that I'm wise to it I actually like the look, I usually whack 2 coats on to make it shiny for longer but the residual "blacked up" look is just as classy.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

great for mot time to annoy the testers lol


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

I've used it for years.

1. Dedicated applicator
2, Latex Gloves - no more finger nail scrubbing
3. Not too thick - to stop the sling effect

But.........there seems to be quite a move towards water based tyre dressings....the detailing suppliers are pushing this....any comments about this?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Flings off, runs, hmmm I was going to get this next to try in place of Turtle wax extreme tyre gel but now not so sure. I dont get any fling and its a gel so easy to wipe round the tyre. If not buffed its glossy. Doesnt stay glossy after rain which is why I was thinking of a change. 

FWIW I use cheap dish cleaning foam pads out of Tesco for 39p for 4.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought some of this from Halfords in March i think. But i dont really like it at all. Its to thick to apply and it doesnt really last long once the roads are alittle wet. I used Turtlewax Extreme the time before that, And i really rated it for easy of putting on but maybe didnt last as long once water got onto it as the Megs does.

Both smell soooooo nice mind!.

I am looking for more of a satin finish next time. I know you can wipe the excess off after 10mins or so. But once something thats quicker once the cold months come along!.

Luke


----------

